# Nabba Universe Results



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone got the results yet?


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

thinking the same thing...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Anyone got the results yet?


Paul George was robbed! :cursing:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

the guy who won class 2 won the overall, he was a monster an reminded me of kai green. he was a beast, an didnt even look like he was strainin, he was awesome!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

saw tony mount before he went on, he was shredded to the bone, he looked unreal. he got second in class3, could of won it must have been really close. top bloke as well, he was class.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

tommy y said:


> the guy who won class 2 won the overall, he was a monster an reminded me of kai green. he was a beast, an didnt even look like he was strainin, he was awesome!


Lionel Beyeke is only 27, has won the Weider French Grand Prix last year...

*Edit*

I was told Lionel prepped himself, so please dismiss my first statement!


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

BIG MASSIVE CONGRATULATION TO RACHEL GRICE, the new Miss Universe clas 2 Winer!!!

So proud of her!!! :bounce:


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

Malika said:


> Lionel Beyeke is only 27, has won the Weider French Grand Prix last year...
> 
> & is prepped by the Great Serge Nubret!


And this guy took 2nd in the Pro's too, so he picked up over a grand for his trouble.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

tommy y said:


> the guy who won class 2 won the overall, he was a monster an reminded me of kai green. he was a beast, an didnt even look like he was strainin, he was awesome!


He Made it look so easy! no strain on his face just a big constant smile!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Lionel Beyeke is an unbelievable bodybuilder.... i'm glad he got it.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

anyone got pics or a link??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Malika said:


> BIG MASSIVE CONGRATULATION TO RACHEL GRICE, the new Miss Universe clas 2 Winer!!!
> 
> So proud of her!!! :bounce:


Nice one! I had a feeling Rach would win!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.zonemuscle.com/male-amateur-athletes-f18/beyeke-lionel-t420.htm

look at him there if you can he is amazing!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Shredded to the max... awesome


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Lionel Beyeke looks awesome in those pics very impressive physique


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> http://www.zonemuscle.com/male-amateur-athletes-f18/beyeke-lionel-t420.htm
> 
> look at him there if you can he is amazing!


my gosh this guy is ripped from head to toe,i take it he won hands down....wow brilliant judging....also out to the other competitiors who worked hard as hell...blimey look like it was a proper mad contest!!!!

props to the winner...outstanding without even having to make much effort to show a cut...more rips than a graveyard(scuse the saying)!!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

A few pics i took (quality not brilliant)


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

there are quite a few fotos over on my board in the gallery too.

it took me ages to post them in there, so im not doing it again in here ha ha


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know how Laurie Carr got on?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Had a great time at the Uni. Shame the weather was so crap.

Nice to meet you Shaun mate. Donna did herself proud. Our turn next year I hope


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh and a Big Well Done to Rachael. You looked awesome. Unbelievable


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Great pics Pete!

Rachel was shining! :bounce:


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Taylor01 said:


> Anyone know how Laurie Carr got on?


think he got 2nd or 3rd in his class not really sure!!! click on the link below it show him with a trophy but either way he looking good tho :thumb:

http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm33/MartinJones2000/NABBA%20Uni%202008%20-%20Evening%20Show/?action=view&current=IMG_4701.jpg


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

He looks 'OK' I suppose, mg:


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

anyone have a list of results?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Malika said:


> BIG MASSIVE CONGRATULATION TO RACHEL GRICE, the new Miss Universe clas 2 Winer!!!
> 
> So proud of her!!! :bounce:


Rachel looked awesome, she was robbed of the overall title......witnessed it myself from the wings backstage.


----------

